# Porter Cable 895PK - First Impressions



## Hillsboro (Jun 20, 2010)

P.S. The only reason I gave this router 4 stars instead of 5 is that I do not have enough experience with it yet. I rather expect that will change in the very near future as I finish my current project.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Gongarat on new purchase.
Router is the most versatile and powerful toll in the shop.
There's nothing you can't do with a router. you can pickup few tips here….
http://www.routerforums.com/


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I have only one of the 890 PC's in the shop and it stays in the horizontal table. I don't have the plunge base. It seems to do the job, and I like how I can adjust the height from above the table. I have not looked at the base plate, as it went into the table as soon a I got it, as I have 5 690's and the Speedmatic plunge as well. Good luck with it, and rember to check the brushes once and a while. And blow it out often.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I always associate certain tools with certain brand names. When I think of routers, the brand that always comes to mind is Porter-Cable. They seem to set the standard and I have never been disappointed in my P-C 890.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

I have an earlier version of this router..I give it 5 stars..it's one quiet router..


----------



## tbreland (Jul 2, 2009)

I have the one he reviewed, if anyone wants to trade. My experiences were not as sweet.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I also have the 890 combo and have had it for about 3 years now. I have been extremely satisfied with it and it does get a lot of use with the plunge base.


----------



## wilsonsk (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Hillsboro. I have had this set for about 6 months. While I do agree with your #1 I have been very happy with it overall.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

One thing to watch. When you're push the pin-lock in to remove bits, if it feels like you may be putting too much pressure on it with the wrench…. you probably are. Use another wrench instead of the pin. I snapped the pin of my router within the first week I had it. Has worked okay other than that. Good luck.


----------

